# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 8] Peut-on accder  Oracle 9i ?

## loicmillion

Bonjour.

J'ai une simple question : est-il possible d'accder  Oracle 9i avec Powerbuilder 8 ou doit-on passer  une version suprieure de Powerbuilder ??

Si oui, quels sont le sfichiers  utiliser et  dployer sur les applications .

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Admin

Je me connectait sur des 9i avec PowerBuilder 6.5, alors cot version pas de soucis :-)

Utilises-tu les PFC pour ton application ?

Le plus simple etant de te connecter via le drivers ODBC oracle, mais je n'aime pas rajouter des couches de connexions supplmentaire.

En direct Live par le client Oracle ca doit ressembler  a :


```

```

Avec une Tnsnames qui ressemble :


```

```

De mmoire il faut la DLL correpondante pborcl9.dll ou un truc comme a :-)

----------


## loicmillion

J'ai install le client Oracle 9i sur mon poste.
J'arrive  me connecter avec SQLPLUS  la base.
Pourtant dans Powerbuilder, j'ai l'erreur suivante :


```
ORA-12154 &#58; TNS &#58; L'adresse symbolique n'a pas pu tre rsolue.
```

Pourtant ma variable  ORACLE_HOME est positionne correctement (C:\oracle\ora92), et mon TNSNAMES.ORA est galement correct.

Ds PB, ma connexion ressemble  celle-ci :



```

```

Que faire ? Merci d'avance

----------


## Admin

C'est juste le nom de l'alias qui n'est pas bon, je me rappelle qu'il y a une astuce  savoir.

Je me rappelle jamais ;-)

ton alias du TNSnames.ora c'est bien dsidev et non le serveur physique ?

Essaye avec :
SQLCA.servername ="@dsidev"

ou 
SQLCA.servername ="dsidev@world"

Commencons par a :-)

----------


## loicmillion

a vrai dire j'avais dj essay le "@dsidev" ! mais rien n'y fait !

et ce n'est pas mieux pour "dsidev@world" !

J'ai toujours la meme erreur.   ::(:

----------


## loicmillion

DESOLE !!!   ::oops::  

Efffectivement je me suis plant dans le nom du service, c'tait quelqueschose comme ORCL_DSIDEV !!!

sinon, ton paramtrage (TNSNAMS.ORA + syntaxe de connexion) marchent tres bien.

Merci

----------

